# Husband caught cheating



## Miarosco (Sep 24, 2013)

Has anyone caught their husband in bed with another women and got over it


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

I don't know how anyone could get over that visual.


----------



## Miarosco (Sep 24, 2013)

I agree wholeheartedly. I keep reliving it over and over


----------



## jack.c (Sep 7, 2013)

well..... yaers ago I caught my ex red handed in bed with another man....
One day I will probably post the story, for now all that I could say is that THEY were more in shock then I was!


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I caught my ex h red handed with a woman. Later I found there were several women. I left the day I found out and a woman moved in 3 days after I left. She knew we were married with a baby. We'll they married and he cheats on her to this day.(20 years have passed now)

I won't forgive infidelity. Once that trust is broken, the marriage is worthless.

I'm so sorry to hear what happened.


----------



## russell28 (Apr 17, 2013)

Miarosco said:


> I agree wholeheartedly. I keep reliving it over and over


How long has it been? That is horrible.. I'm so sorry you have to suffer with that.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

I have a friend that did, she eventually forgave them it was with her best friend. She never got back together with him, relationship wise. She's happy married to a better man.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

